# Supra RC58 Carbon Wheels



## Angus444 (11 Mar 2013)

I'm looking for my first pair of carbon wheels. Spotted these on the web, and they come in at what I was prepared to spend.

I believe they are manufactured in Netherlands, by Sensa.

Does anyone have any previous experience of these, and/or any Sensa bikes/equipment?

Thanks.


----------



## ian edwards (4 Apr 2013)

i've gone for a set of these myself mate, my first set too, waiting for them to be delivered....one thing is for sure they look good....i'll let you know what i think of them


----------



## accountantpete (4 Apr 2013)

There are a bit heavy - 810g and 990g quoted.


----------



## ian edwards (4 Apr 2013)

yeah most aero clinchers seem to be dont they......


----------



## Rob3rt (4 Apr 2013)

Ones with alloy braking surfaces do yes. Such wheels are disproportionally expensive given the specifications IMO.

Full carbon clinchers are not particularly heavy, but still tend to be a bit heavier than tubular rims.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (4 Apr 2013)

As previously stated they are heavy wheels even for deep clinchers, they weigh 300g more than my wheels of the same depth and rotational mass matters.
Considering they provide no technical data regarding the wheel performance you have to equally question this and ask if they provide a real world areo advantage or if they have simply cosmetic value.


----------



## FreeFlow Bikes (4 Apr 2013)

I too had my heart set of 50mm Carbon Clinchers and was looking at the Mavic Cosmic Carbone 50mm ones and nearly purchased them before I was talked out of it by several people. I don't race, just train and do sportives. The Alloy/carbon clinchers were coming in at the same weight as my Fulcrum Racing 5 alloy wheels. 

In the end I opted for the new Shimano Dura-Ace WH-9000 C24 CL Clinchers which come weigh in at just over 1300g. Great wheels, very light and responsive. Glad I was talked out of spending my money on deep section carbon wheels.


----------



## Angus444 (4 Apr 2013)

ian edwards said:


> i've gone for a set of these myself mate, my first set too, waiting for them to be delivered....one thing is for sure they look good....i'll let you know what i think of them


Cheers Ian......

Appreciate the other comments too, folks.....


----------



## WychwoodTrev (4 Apr 2013)

I have Token 50mm carbon clinchers with ally braking surface paid £400 from performance cycles based at Cirencester give them a bell and see what they can do for you. I am a member of their cycle club so I do get 15% discount from them.


----------



## Angus444 (4 Apr 2013)

WychwoodTrev said:


> I have Token 50mm carbon clinchers with ally braking surface paid £400 from performance cycles based at Cirencester give them a bell and see what they can do for you. I am a member of their cycle club so I do get 15% discount from them.


Cheers Trev...will have a look...


----------



## accountantpete (5 Apr 2013)

I have used the original Mavic Carbones which were much the same weight and were ok - the aero bit compensated for the weight and a bit more on the flat especially if you were giving it some but they were not the best going uphill.

You also have the annoyances of crosswinds and sudden gusts which you could probably stand if racing but not if out for a nice pootle around the countryside.


----------



## ian edwards (12 Apr 2013)

well......did a sportive last sunday with the RC58's on...close to 100miles and i must say the wheels felt really really good...they are pretty much the same weight as my previous wheels, so no weight saving there however they felt much quicker on the flat and in all honesty they felt much better on the hills too...they just felt more 'solid' and stiff if that makes sense....sure i did feel some effect from crosswind when there was an open section but nothing major, i would be wary of using them if it was really really windy but i'll cross that bridge when i come to it....so far i would certainly recommend...especially if you're used to similar weight wheels....plus they looks the t1ts !


----------



## ianrauk (12 Apr 2013)

ian edwards said:


> well......did a sportive last sunday with the RC58's on...close to 100miles and i must say the wheels felt really really good...they are pretty much the same weight as my previous wheels, so no weight saving there however they felt much quicker on the flat and in all honesty they felt much better on the hills too...they just felt more 'solid' and stiff if that makes sense....sure i did feel some effect from crosswind when there was an open section but nothing major, i would be wary of using them if it was really really windy but i'll cross that bridge when i come to it....so far i would certainly recommend...especially if you're used to similar weight wheels....plus they looks the t1ts !


 

They would look so much better if you got rid of all the wheel logos... go stealth.


----------



## Rob3rt (12 Apr 2013)

ianrauk said:


> They would look so much better if you got rid of all the wheel logos... go stealth.


 
Agree, too much branding. That said, my race wheels are pretty heavily branded.


----------



## rich p (12 Apr 2013)

ian edwards said:


> well......did a sportive last sunday with the RC58's on...close to 100miles and i must say the wheels felt really really good...they are pretty much the same weight as my previous wheels, so no weight saving there however they felt much quicker on the flat and in all honesty they felt much better on the hills too...they just felt more 'solid' and stiff if that makes sense....sure i did feel some effect from crosswind when there was an open section but nothing major, i would be wary of using them if it was really really windy but i'll cross that bridge when i come to it....so far i would certainly recommend...especially if you're used to similar weight wheels....plus they looks the t1ts !


 My eyes aren't as good as they were. Who makes them?


----------



## ian edwards (12 Apr 2013)

Supra isnt the brand.....its a netherlands company called Sensa.. www.sensabikes.com. Supra RC58 is the model
i've gone from stealth to a bit of colour, fed up of it being black, black and a bit more black...


----------



## jocazz (6 Feb 2018)

Supra isnt the brand.....its a netherlands company called Sensa.. www.sensabikes.com. Supra RC58 is the model
i've gone from stealth to a bit of colour, fed up of it being black, black and a bit more black...

I agree, I like that look. I am tired of looking at the all black wheels as well. I try to keep my bike not looking like everyone elses as much as I can.


----------



## mustang1 (7 Feb 2018)

FreeFlow Bikes said:


> I too had my heart set of 50mm Carbon Clinchers and was looking at the Mavic Cosmic Carbone 50mm ones and nearly purchased them before I was talked out of it by several people. I don't race, just train and do sportives. The Alloy/carbon clinchers were coming in at the same weight as my Fulcrum Racing 5 alloy wheels.
> 
> In the end I opted for the new Shimano Dura-Ace WH-9000 C24 CL Clinchers which come weigh in at just over 1300g. Great wheels, very light and responsive. Glad I was talked out of spending my money on deep section carbon wheels.



I was looking at getting DA C24 too. They have great reviews wherever i read. The only thing is I will go from current wheeler that has 17mm internal width to 15mm and wondered how that would feel.

Do you have any comments about that, the internal width and the tyre's form when fitted? What size tyre do you use?


----------



## rich p (7 Feb 2018)

mustang1 said:


> I was looking at getting DA C24 too. They have great reviews wherever i read. The only thing is I will go from current wheeler that has 17mm internal width to 15mm and wondered how that would feel.
> 
> Do you have any comments about that, the internal width and the tyre's form when fitted? What size tyre do you use?


He hasn't been on CC since 2014!


----------



## mustang1 (7 Feb 2018)

rich p said:


> He hasn't been on CC since 2014!


Thanks! Let me see if I can find out where he got to.


----------



## Milkfloat (7 Feb 2018)

mustang1 said:


> Thanks! Let me see if I can find out where he got to.



I think his wheels melted in the rain and he crashed.


----------

